# Über welches E3-Strategie-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?



## Administrator (2. Juni 2005)

*Über welches E3-Strategie-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## R0nin (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Über welches E3-Strategie-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?*

Ich will mehr Infos über Gothic 3    wen intressiert der Rest an durchschnittlichen Spielen, ich will Substanz/Story/tollen Sound   und nicht (nur) eine tolle Grafik


----------



## js (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Über welches E3-Strategie-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?*



			
				R0nin am 02.06.2005 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will mehr Infos über Gothic 3    wen intressiert der Rest an durchschnittlichen Spielen, ich will Substanz/Story/tollen Sound   und nicht (nur) eine tolle Grafik



-> Rollenspiel-Quickpoll


----------



## dirkie71 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Über welches E3-Strategie-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?*

Ich würde mich über einen ausührlichen Bericht über Spellforce freuen.
AOE 3 wurde doch schon von allen Publikationen durchgekaut usw. Kanns nicht mehr hören.

Zuamal Spellforce 2 ja schon ziemlich weit im Entwicklungsstand ist. Eine frühe PreAlpha oder so, wie von Gothic interessiert mich nicht.

Spellforce 2 wird der Hit des Winters...Wetten Das...


----------



## Bonkic (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Über welches E3-Strategie-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?*

sudden strike 3 (auch wenns vielleicht nicht zu sehen war)


----------



## mattes008 (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Über welches E3-Strategie-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?*

Natürlich über Age of Empires 3. Es wird das beste Stategiespiel, das es je gab. Bitte bringt mehr Infos zu dem Spiel, bin voll süchtig . Freu mich über jeden Beitrag über dieses Spiel und warte schon auf den Release-Termin.

Mfg mattes008


----------



## sringading (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Über welches E3-Strategie-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?*

GAAARRNIIXXX

Ich hasse Stratidie-Spiele


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Über welches E3-Strategie-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?*

CIV IV vor anno, spellforce und b&w *yikes*


----------



## Zugluft (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Über welches E3-Strategie-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?*

Wenn denn geht über 3 der genannten Spiele:

Paraworld (vote), Star Wars: Empire At War und Age Of Empires 3


----------



## lordblizzard (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Über welches E3-Strategie-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?*



			
				Zugluft am 04.06.2005 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn denn geht über 3 der genannten Spiele:
> 
> Paraworld (vote), Star Wars: Empire At War und Age Of Empires 3



Nix über Gilde 2. Paraworld, AoE 3


----------



## StarbuckAC (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Über welches E3-Strategie-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?*

Eigentlich ist die Frage falsch.

Mehr erfahren möchte ich eigentlich über alle was...


----------



## Kyrillian (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Über welches E3-Strategie-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?*

Ihr habt einfach alle noch nichts von Spore gesehen/gehört! Das Spiel ist zwar noch lange hin aber es wird, sofern nichts schief geht, saugeil werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Über welches E3-Strategie-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?*



			
				Kyrillian am 09.06.2005 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr habt einfach alle noch nichts von Spore gesehen/gehört! Das Spiel ist zwar noch lange hin aber es wird, sofern nichts schief geht, saugeil werden.



für mich hörts sich n bissl zu komplex an, als das es durchgängig spaßmachen könnte. an solchen "revolutionären" projekten haben sich schon ganz andere übernommen (siehe b&w), abgesehen davon bin ich aber echt mal gespannt, wie sich vor allem der anfang (also der "biologische" teil) spielt. (die zweite, politische hälfte dürfte ja wohl richtung empire earth tendieren..)


----------



## Kurzschluss90 (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Über welches E3-Strategie-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?*

Ich würde am liebsten mehr zur neuen Technik von Age Of Empires III und zu neuen Spielinhalten von Anno 1701 (war doch richtig oder?) lesen.


----------



## obi99 (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Über welches E3-Strategie-Highlight möchten Sie in der kommenden PC Games mehr erfahren?*

1. spellforce 2
2.paraworld
3. age 3
4. sw empire at war
5. rise of legends
6. rise&fall
7 b&w 2

tönen alle sehr gut!!
auf das earth 2160 addon freue ich mich natürlich auch!!


----------

